# Looking for G2 cast iron bar for practice



## Cmason16 (May 2, 2014)

I am looking to acquire smaller pieces of bar stock to practice scraping prior to taking on a surface plate or straight edge.

If anyone has any to sell I would be interested.  If over 12 inches I understand I should stress relieve also, so I would have to find a heat treat shop in Northern VA.

thanks

chuck


----------



## tertiaryjim (May 2, 2014)

I bought a couple of machined CI angle plates when Enco had  20% off and free shipping.
They are really rough ground with a wavy surface, and a mill or two out of true. Also are fairly thick so you can get a lot of practice and still have plenty of meat.
Makes good practice truing them up and then you have a tool for other uses.

If you need material for a master, decide how big you need it and then start looking.
Enco also has some cast iron stock.


----------



## MICK1958 (May 4, 2014)

I have a piece of Cast Iron machined flat 1/2 thick x 3 inch wide x 12 inches long with (4) 3/8 holes drilled in it... 

If you want it.... send me some postage and it is yours... 

Mick


----------



## Cmason16 (May 6, 2014)

His much postage to 22030 zip code?


----------

